# Best Cycleway in England for part of a tour?



## mjr (27 Jan 2021)

What's the best touring cycleway in England now? With 2021 travel options looking uncertain, I'm looking for ideas closer to home, in case our postponed tour gets cancelled or postponed again, as seems likely. We really enjoyed last year's ride along the Vennbahn, so my mind turns to cycleways. Do we have anything similar in England?

According to https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_rail_trails#England the longest ex-railway one is the 37½ miles of the Downs Link from Guildford to Shoreham-on-sea, but it seems like there are now lots of cycleways about 15 miles long (and not all of them ex-railways, despite the below). Can some of them be strung together into a tour easily?

I started sketching a plan with the Water Rail Way Boston-Lincoln-Tuxford which now looks like about 50 miles, even if about 40% is technically small roads rather than cycleway. Boston is not too far from me and then from the Tuxford end, the Bilsthorpe Trail (5mi), Meden Trail (2mi) and Teversal Trail (5mi) plus 27 miles of back roads would connect to the High Peak Trail (15mi) which in turn connects to Tissington Trail (15mi) and Manifold Way (8mi). A return leg could include the Derby Canal and Cloud Trail Greenway which is another 11 mile section, but after that it would be crossing Leicestershire to finish the loop, which looks like yet another failing county for long-distance cycle routes.

If I had more time, I guess I could head south for 4 miles of Great Central Way, 15 of Brampton Valley Way and 13 of St Ives-Cambridge but they're few and far between, really.

Do you know better? Either tweaks to the above route or completely different ideas - even if they're the other side of England to me, I'd still be interested to read reviews of them.

The "part of a tour" requirement is me hoping to exclude a few cycleways that seem to expect people to drive to them or have a road full of nasty fast motorists at one end.


----------



## Richard Fairhurst (27 Jan 2021)

I worked this out Shoreham-by-Sea-to-Southport route last year - https://cycle.travel/map/journey/152056 - which is 340 miles, of which 80% is traffic-free. A few parts are unimproved towpath so it'd be best ridden on a reasonably robust bike. When we're finally allowed out I might have a go at it...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Jan 2021)

Trans Pennine trail worth a gander


----------



## matticus (27 Jan 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Trans Pennine trail worth a gander


Yes. But looks quite a lot more "technical" than the rail-trails MJR seems to like!
___________________________________________________________
The Peaks trails do look a good bet, on account of being surrounded by stunning countryside in which to make nice diversion


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Jan 2021)

matticus said:


> Yes. But looks quite a lot more "technical" than the rail-trails MJR seems to like!
> ___________________________________________________________
> The Peaks trails do look a good bet, on account of being surrounded by stunning countryside in which to make nice diversion



Technical, Ha ha!


----------



## matticus (27 Jan 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Technical, Ha ha!


eh? 😠


----------



## mercalia (27 Jan 2021)

Not a cycle way ex rail but there is the new King Alfreds Way

https://bikepacking.com/news/king-alfreds-way/

https://www.cyclinguk.org/king-alfreds-way

https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/route/4574390/Cycling-UK-King-Alfreds-Way-full-route

I intend to do it some time or other probably in sections
There is also a £12 or so book that gives details


----------



## Milkfloat (27 Jan 2021)

I think the question should be phrased as 'what is the least worst cycleway in England'.


----------



## mjr (27 Jan 2021)

Milkfloat said:


> I think the question should be phrased as 'what is the least worst cycleway in England'.


Maybe, but optimism.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Jan 2021)

matticus said:


> eh? 😠



It’s mostly easy trails and gentle gradients suitable for bikes, push chairs etc.


----------



## mjr (27 Jan 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> It’s mostly easy trails and gentle gradients suitable for bikes, push chairs etc.


My impression of the Trans Pennine Trail is mudbaths, barriers, steps and complaints from its officials about evil cyclists. It does not seem an inviting place to ride - is this a wrong impression?













CC-by-SA: steven ruffles / Trans Pennine trail. / CC BY-SA 2.0, Steve F /CC BY-SA 2.0, Mike Kirby / Blue Bridge / CC BY-SA 2.0

The same dislike of rough trails, obstacles and deep mud puts me off the King Alfred Way a bit - and from experience with off-road day rides, I am pretty sure it would put several of those I tour with off even more.


----------



## mjr (27 Jan 2021)

Richard Fairhurst said:


> I worked this out Shoreham-by-Sea-to-Southport route last year - https://cycle.travel/map/journey/152056 - which is 340 miles, of which 80% is traffic-free. A few parts are unimproved towpath so it'd be best ridden on a reasonably robust bike. When we're finally allowed out I might have a go at it...


Yes, I am pretty sure the Grand Union Canal towpath between Cosgrove and Blisworth Tunnel is rough dirt track. I'm not sure I could stomach much of that and definitely not 176 miles unpaved - but it might not be quite as bad as shown, as if Wolverton to Cosgrove is "rough" then it has gotten worse since I knew it 25+ years ago which seems possible but unlikely as the Grand Union is fairly solidly built.

Your route through MK seems like a missed opportunity to me, as it sticks rigidly to the towpath even when it turns to dirt, instead of using shorter tarmac routes such as Great Linford to Wolverton. You would also miss the chance to visit either the inspiring peace pagoda on the west bank of Willen Lake and the MK Rose and Belvedere in Campbell Park. Both of these are the views from cycleways, not roads:








Sources: Steve Daniels / The Peace Pagoda at Willen / CC BY-SA 2.0, Dmitrij M / The Belvedere / CC BY 3.0


----------



## IaninSheffield (27 Jan 2021)

mjr said:


> I started sketching a plan with the Water Rail Way Boston-Lincoln-Tuxford which now looks like about 50 miles, even if about 40% is technically small roads rather than cycleway. Boston is not too far from me and then from the Tuxford end, the Bilsthorpe Trail (5mi), Meden Trail (2mi) and Teversal Trail (5mi) plus 27 miles of back roads would connect to the High Peak Trail (15mi) which in turn connects to Tissington Trail (15mi) and Manifold Way (8mi). A return leg could include the Derby Canal and Cloud Trail Greenway which is another 11 mile section, but after that it would be crossing Leicestershire to finish the loop, which looks like yet another failing county for long-distance cycle routes.


Starting to look like a cracking route 👍
I'll chip in with a few local possibilities that I've covered, although not on tour.
Connected with the Teversal Trail is a network of others including the Silverhill and Five Pits trails, all pretty much interconnected and well worth exploring - Kudos to Derbyshire on this one. [There are a few barriers to negotiate as the trails cross roads]
The above trails take you almost into Chesterfield where you can pick up the central TPT. The Chesterfield Canal provides about 10ish cracking miles towards Sheffield and is in good cycling order throughout. The onwards TPT into Sheff is also generally OK ... for a (sub)urban route.
Northwards from Sheffield to Penistone, the TPT is mostly good, offers some really interesting sections, and is worth putting up with one or two short, iffy sections. Onwards from Penistone, it can be a bit dodgy in winter (muddy) or after extended wet weather, but in summer is generally OK ... and up in the Pennines and onto the moors you get some great views.
A slightly dodgy, but short (and downhill) section drops you briefly on the A628, or you take the off-road but decidely MTB path. The section which follows, through the Longdendale Valley along the former Woodhead line makes that brief inconvenience worth it in my opinion.
That brings you to Glossop and out of my manor somewhat, but from there, there are some fine back roads to take you down to Buxton to pick up the Tissington/High Peak Trails. A slight but not too onerous detour would take you across to Marple to pick up the Peak Forest Canal at Marple to Bugsworth Basin then onwards Buxton via back roads. This section of towpath IIRC is also pretty good, though locals might be able to comment in more detail. It really is a lovely section though, in an elevated position with good views over the valleys.

Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (27 Jan 2021)

TPT starting in Southport too technical?
About the only hard part is trying to find somewhere to stay on nights -1 and +1.


----------



## matticus (27 Jan 2021)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> TPT starting in Southport too technical?
> About the only hard part is trying to find somewhere to stay on nights -1 and +1.


No, I think I meant the Pennine Way bridleway thing. Mind-reading is clearly in short supply on this thread.

(I.e. I'm an idiot. )


----------



## matticus (27 Jan 2021)

mjr said:


> The same dislike of rough trails, obstacles and deep mud puts me off the King Alfred Way a bit - and from experience with off-road day rides, I am pretty sure it would put several of those I tour with off even more.


Right, now this one I DO know about - it's about 6 miles from here 😄.
Very lacking in good surface. The Dorest* one sounds much more tarmaccy. Not a huge amount traffic-free though?(await s correction)

*Interesting autocorrect there.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (27 Jan 2021)

matticus said:


> No, I think I meant the Pennine Way bridleway thing. Mind-reading is clearly in short supply on this thread.
> 
> (I.e. I'm an idiot. )


You're forgiven


----------



## Cathryn (27 Jan 2021)

Richard Fairhurst said:


> I worked this out Shoreham-by-Sea-to-Southport route last year - https://cycle.travel/map/journey/152056 - which is 340 miles, of which 80% is traffic-free. A few parts are unimproved towpath so it'd be best ridden on a reasonably robust bike. When we're finally allowed out I might have a go at it...


This is amazing. I could risk this with my son.


----------



## Low Gear Guy (27 Jan 2021)

The Devon Coast to Coast route from Ilfracombe to Plymouth is quite nice. It is actually four sections of rail trail with some on road links.


----------



## Nick Saddlesore (28 Jan 2021)

https://cycle.travel/route/mercian_way . A group of us did Salisbury to Chester in a relaxed 6 days as a saddlebag tour last September. I was on 23mm tyres, no real issue, but despite using all the road bike route options, there were still a few short sections where Sustrans won out.


----------



## matticus (28 Jan 2021)

Nick Saddlesore said:


> https://cycle.travel/route/mercian_way . A group of us did Salisbury to Chester in a relaxed 6 days as a saddlebag tour last September. I was on 23mm tyres, no real issue, but despite using all the road bike route options, there were still a few short sections where Sustrans won out.


Ooh - that looks nice (probably quite up-and-down for the novice, but that's subjective). I might fancy that - could make a return loop by heading W from Chester and coming south through mid-Wales (which is a very easy place to make nice routes through!),
finishing at Chepstow/Bristol (just because I can hop on a fast train from there, folks are welcome to finish their pilgrimage at Salisbury  ).

Thankyou , CycleTravel people


----------



## nickyboy (28 Jan 2021)

IaninSheffield said:


> Starting to look like a cracking route 👍
> I'll chip in with a few local possibilities that I've covered, although not on tour.
> Connected with the Teversal Trail is a network of others including the Silverhill and Five Pits trails, all pretty much interconnected and well worth exploring - Kudos to Derbyshire on this one. [There are a few barriers to negotiate as the trails cross roads]
> The above trails take you almost into Chesterfield where you can pick up the central TPT. The Chesterfield Canal provides about 10ish cracking miles towards Sheffield and is in good cycling order throughout. The onwards TPT into Sheff is also generally OK ... for a (sub)urban route.
> ...


Perhaps I can flesh out the Gossop to Buxton bit. But first, the A628 stretch from Dunford Bridge to where you rejoin the TPT is about 3-4 minutes cycling. Nothing really and avoids the offroad alternative which is pure MTB 

From Hadfield you would take the Marple Road (fairly quiet and not too hilly) to Marple Bridge and then pick up the canal. This would take you to Whaley Bridge. Hop off canal and go up Long Hill (max 4% with amazing views of Goyt Valley). Then descend into Buxton)

I rode the TPT Hadfield to Penistone and beyond on a weekend tour years ago on summer. Don't recall any mud at all. There were a few of those barriers to stop motorcyclists etc but no big deal


----------



## mjr (28 Jan 2021)

nickyboy said:


> There were a few of those barriers to stop motorcyclists etc but no big deal


They can't stop motorcyclists without stopping cyclists and may be a big deal to people touring with me on e-bikes, as they tend to have wider bars (750-800mm some of them with integrated controls making them difficult to cut down) and are a pig to lift over loaded.

Thanks for the details, everyone so far.


----------



## mjr (24 Feb 2021)

Does anyone know what state the East Northamptonshire Greenway (the ex-railways from Higham Ferrers/Raunds/Irthlingborough to Thrapston/Islip) is in? Some videos make it look like good gravel and tarmac, others are a bit of a mudbath, most are fairly old. I can't tell if the videos are of different choices of route through, or different sections of it. Have @Drago @PeteXXX or @biggs682 tried it lately?


----------



## biggs682 (24 Feb 2021)

mjr said:


> Does anyone know what state the East Northamptonshire Greenway (the ex-railways from Higham Ferrers/Raunds/Irthlingborough to Thrapston/Islip) is in? Some videos make it look like good gravel and tarmac, others are a bit of a mudbath, most are fairly old. I can't tell if the videos are of different choices of route through, or different sections of it. Have @Drago @PeteXXX or @biggs682 tried it lately?


Not been on it for a year . 
Gravel paths that get a bit rough towards Thraprston , might be a bit damp still in places at the moment .


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Feb 2021)

mjr said:


> Does anyone know what state the East Northamptonshire Greenway (the ex-railways from Higham Ferrers/Raunds/Irthlingborough to Thrapston/Islip) is in? Some videos make it look like good gravel and tarmac, others are a bit of a mudbath, most are fairly old. I can't tell if the videos are of different choices of route through, or different sections of it. Have @Drago @PeteXXX or @biggs682 tried it lately?


Similar to @biggs682 . Not ridden it for quite a while, sorry.


----------



## Big T (22 Mar 2021)

Not sure how it would fit into your plans but from Derby there’s a riverside path that takes you to Borrowash. From Borrowash you can make your way to Trent Lock near Long Eaton and follow the Trent Valley Greenway towards Nottingham, which then joins up with Nottingham’s Big Track - this is a circular route between Nottingham and Beeston, using the Nottingham Canal and a riverside path to Nottingham‘s Trent Bridge (home of the famous cricket ground). From here, you can pick up the Grantham Canal, which meanders out through the SE Nottingham suburbs and out into the Vale of Belvoir. It’s pretty much cyclable all the way to Grantham, especially if it’s reasonably dry. The Grantham Canal towpath is mostly gravel but still has a few grass sections.

I’ve pretty much cycled all of the above at various times and have also ridden on all of the Derbyshire Rail Trails. I walk my dog on various parts of the Grantham Canal towpath most days, so keep an eye on the conditions.


----------



## Blue Hills (25 Mar 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Similar to @biggs682 . Not ridden it for quite a while, sorry.


always fancied this using it on a ride - was due to ride it a few years ago on a ride midlands to london but then the beast from the east hit and so I wimped out/let the outward train ticket lapse. Would be interested in any updates from folk.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Mar 2021)

Well, I rode The Greenway today, almost dodging the rain but not quite!

I parked in Irthlingborough and did a loop around Higham Ferrers and Rushden, generally following Greenway signs.
The route over the A45 and through the retail park is slightly confusing, but if you take the path just to the left of AJ Cycles, you'll be back on track.
It was all rideable on my CX but a hybrid or mtb would be better, I reckon. There's no proper mud, just puddle at the moment, until you get across the A14 by Thrapston. It turns quite mucky there!
The rest of the Greenway varies from decent tarmac and compacted gravel to larger stoney sections but they are not too bad if ridden slowly.






BTW, that's not my front basket, it's a poo bin 😂

















Hope that helps anyone wanting to ride it.
I reckon it'll be very busy during the summer/school hols as there's a few adventure parks etc (plus a few cafés) along its length.
Maybe @biggs682 can advise a decent route from Wellingborough to Irchester where I started from..






Just 22 miles there and back, including the loop around the towns.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Mar 2021)

@PeteXXX easiest way to Irthlingborough is up past Wellingborough train station and then just straight along in to Irthlingborough and i presume you went down the side of the church on to the greenway ?

When i ride along and through Stanwick lakes i go through Irchester and Rushden and pick it up by A J Cycles then come out half way up the hill in Islip . 

I believe you can go along the embankment and pick up a path that come out just after the first bridge after A J's but not tried it so unsure


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Mar 2021)

That road into Irchester is a bit of a racetrack, isn't it.. Is there a rideable off road track?

Edit: Yes, I parked in St Peter's Way just down from the church.


----------



## contadino (26 Mar 2021)

Big T said:


> From here, you can pick up the Grantham Canal, which meanders out through the SE Nottingham suburbs and out into the Vale of Belvoir. It’s pretty much cyclable all the way to Grantham, especially if it’s reasonably dry. The Grantham Canal towpath is mostly gravel but still has a few grass sections.



I think I've done this bit. According to my notes I picked up a cycle route at Sarington and followed it right into Grantham. I was on my RRA so it can't have been too gnarly. That was Feb 2019 so a few years back now.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Mar 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> That road into Irchester is a bit of a racetrack, isn't it.. Is there a rideable off road track?
> 
> Edit: Yes, I parked in St Peter's Way just down from the church.



Yes during normal hours but ok early am


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Yes during normal hours but ok early am


Apparently, there's a cycle path alongside the A45 dual carriageway from the Wellingborough junction to Rushden Lakes retail park but I don't know what it's like. Probably won't be pleasant riding beside that lot of traffic..


----------



## mjr (27 Mar 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Apparently, there's a cycle path alongside the A45 dual carriageway from the Wellingborough junction to Rushden Lakes retail park but I don't know what it's like. Probably won't be pleasant riding beside that lot of traffic..


Probably not the best bike ride you'll have but IMO most such paths are preferable to a succession of motorists closing on your bum at 50+mph.


----------



## iluvmybike (28 Mar 2021)

The problem in England is that there are a lot of 'designated' trails BUT they can be very variable in terms of the surfaces and obstacles. Ranging from really good tarmac to mudbaths/potholes variety - and that can be in just one trail. Some go through some wonderful scenic places others take you along dodgy & dingy tracks in urban grotspots. The only way to find out is to research each one thoroughly. Sustrans can give you a starter for 10 but then you'd need to see how that links up with where you may wish to go. A lot of trails also take convoluted routes through or round places and signage is often poor or missing/misleading


----------



## mjr (28 Mar 2021)

iluvmybike said:


> The problem in England is that there are a lot of 'designated' trails BUT they can be very variable in terms of the surfaces and obstacles. Ranging from really good tarmac to mudbaths/potholes variety - and that can be in just one trail. Some go through some wonderful scenic places others take you along dodgy & dingy tracks in urban grotspots. The only way to find out is to research each one thoroughly. Sustrans can give you a starter for 10 but then you'd need to see how that links up with where you may wish to go. A lot of trails also take convoluted routes through or round places and signage is often poor or missing/misleading


I agree with all of that except Sustrans being any use for research! Their site is good for headline route descriptions and the organisation is basically one of maybe three organisations offering anything resembling consistent nationwide network management (the others being National Byway and National Trails), but their mapping was poor and with last year's deletions from the maps of up to half the NCN in some areas... well, their mapping is not very informative any more.

cyclosm.org (also available as the cyclosm layer on osm.org and cycle.travel now) based on openstreetmap is far better IMO, pulling together all the signposted routes (no matter who backs them) onto one map and with a simple surface marking, where generally more solid lines are more solid surfaces. It is not perfect, but I update ones I have ridden on the rare occasion they are wrong: last week, I found some tarmac that was listed as sand, as well as mapping a new official grass detour due to an uncooperative landowner. I hope others are doing that for their rides, enough that it keeps getting better.

The map does not quite match @PeteXXX's description for the ENG, but it is not wildly wrong (although it does not show the Thrapston end as soft as reported: it is currently looks like it is missing surface detail between the end of Grange Road and first bridge over the Nene) and I do not know where each surface shown begins and ends to update the map myself.

But despite all that, when a signposted route does work, it is still very very nice.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Mar 2021)

RWGPS Linkie if anyone wants a better look at the route than just a screen grab. 
The signage runs out near the Thrapston end, with none atall, from the main road into Thrapston by the Islip junction. I did slither down the embankment from the top of the viaduct to avoid the muddy bit, but I would not recommend it 😂


----------



## mjr (29 Mar 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> RWGPS Linkie if anyone wants a better look at the route than just a screen grab.
> The signage runs out near the Thrapston end, with none atall, from the main road into Thrapston by the Islip junction. I did slither down the embankment from the top of the viaduct to avoid the muddy bit, but I would not recommend it 😂


I don't see how to get more detail than the other maps from that link. Am I missing anything?

Now, you've got me curious, so I'll ask a little more, because even though this probably isn't the "Best Cycleway in England", stuff crossing Northamptonshire, in the heart of England, could be very useful for "part of a tour":

Can you still get across the viaduct to Midland Road? If it's not been too wet, I might tolerate some mud in exchange for crossing a viaduct because viaducts are cool.

Which way would you recommend? Denford and Meadow Lane? Ringstead and Ham Lane? That's marked as muddy on OSM. Ringstead and Station Road? Then you've skipped about a quarter of the greenway, which seems a shame. A14 J12 and the link to Grange Road from there? There's strangely little photography of it, but Grange Road south of the A14 looks like tarmac on aerial photos and most of it is a footpath (no legal right of access on a bike, but you only need to repair any damage which will be nil on tarmac and we can legally walk our bikes if challenged). Does Grange Road connect as a footpath under the A14? It's not clear on OSM and Ordnance Survey Landranger and Pathfinder do not match.

For people heading more south to north/northwest, I've read that the Brampton Valley Way is good except for a muddy bit at the south end, and they're back roads not cycleways, but I suggest anyone looking to cross west Northamptonshire consider Banbury Lane (E-W) or Welsh Lane and Grafton Way (N-S).


----------



## T4tomo (29 Mar 2021)

I'm rather hoping The High Peak Trail, Tissington Trail and Manifold track and a few minor roads linking them up works for a couple of days of circular rides out of Ashbourne, as that what I have planned for later this spring when we're allowed out, and I'm sure I'll get complaints if the surfaces are too gnarly. 

I fear too many people strolling aimlessly along them could be a issue though.


----------



## mjr (29 Mar 2021)

T4tomo said:


> I'm rather hoping The High Peak Trail, Tissington Trail and Manifold track and a few minor roads linking them up works for a couple of days of circular rides out of Ashbourne, as that what I have planned for later this spring when we're allowed out, and I'm sure I'll get complaints if the surfaces are too gnarly.
> 
> I fear too many people strolling aimlessly along them could be a issue though.


I've been looking at that. I don't remember where I read it, but the two gotchas I've seen mentioned are that parts of the HPT are steep for a rail trail because there were cable-hauled sections and the linking roads were not well signed (but maps suggest this may have changed).


----------



## T4tomo (29 Mar 2021)

mjr said:


> I've been looking at that. I don't remember where I read it, but the two gotchas I've seen mentioned are that parts of the HPT are steep for a rail trail because there were cable-hauled sections and the linking roads were not well signed (but maps suggest this may have changed).


yes but steep for a railway doesn't equal steep for a bike, plus a lot flatter than the general roads in the peaks. I think my route also misses the steepest bit on the HPT, so its not that hilly compared to our usual riding, but for a fen living hill dodger* like yourself, you may think it is 
for example

*meant in the nicest possible way.


----------



## mjr (29 Mar 2021)

T4tomo said:


> yes but steep for a railway doesn't equal steep for a bike, plus a lot flatter than the general roads in the peaks. I think my route also misses the steepest bit on the HPT, so its not that hilly compared to our usual riding, but for a fen living hill dodger* like yourself, you may think it is
> for example
> 
> *meant in the nicest possible way.


I may be a hereditary flatlander but I did live on the end of the Mendips for a while. I don't have much trouble with hills until they get up near 20% for too long... spending half of some winter rides getting your head kicked in by Dutch mountains is worse, especially homewards.


----------



## Cirrus (29 Mar 2021)

T4tomo said:


> yes but steep for a railway doesn't equal steep for a bike, plus a lot flatter than the general roads in the peaks. I think my route also misses the steepest bit on the HPT, so its not that hilly compared to our usual riding, but for a fen living hill dodger* like yourself, you may think it is
> for example
> 
> *meant in the nicest possible way.


I found the section near the start of the High Peak, coming out of Cromford, was pretty steep, I was on the smallest ring of the triple on my hybrid and puffing like one of the old steam trains when I got to the top. The rest I found pretty much a pleasure to cycle, I really like the Tissington Trail and the Monsal as well, the Monsal has a few tunnels which are fun all have nice views.


----------



## T4tomo (29 Mar 2021)

Cirrus said:


> I found the section near the start of the High Peak, coming out of Cromford, was pretty steep, I was on the smallest ring of the triple on my hybrid and puffing like one of the old steam trains when I got to the top. The rest I found pretty much a pleasure to cycle, I really like the Tissington Trail and the Monsal as well, the Monsal has a few tunnels which are fun all have nice views.


Excellent. The Cromford end we aren't getting as far as, i think we loop off at Carsington water (from the other end) which is good news, otherwise the girls would complain!


----------



## mjr (29 Mar 2021)

T4tomo said:


> I fear too many people strolling aimlessly along them could be a issue though.


I forgot to respond to this: take good (loud, non-aggressive) bells and be ready to decelerate. Are you in a rush? Most of the peak trails look fairly wide (narrow bits 2m, much 3+m), though, and walkers probably won't be in a rush either, so it may be less conflicted in that way than some urban routes.


----------



## mjr (29 Mar 2021)

Cirrus said:


> [...] the Monsal has a few tunnels which are fun all have nice views.


 Do all the tunnels have windows out, like those Italian balcony ones?


----------



## Cirrus (29 Mar 2021)

mjr said:


> Do all the tunnels have windows out, like those Italian balcony ones?


Ha Ha... I wish, no the trails have nice views, some of the views are quite dramatic at the Buxton end of the Monsal Trail, you can often see climbers on the cliff faces and the view at Monsal Head is worth stopping for, better still to wander up the steps there to the Monsal Head hotel, have a pint ,and look down on the viaduct.


----------



## contadino (29 Mar 2021)

mjr said:


> I forgot to respond to this: take good (loud, non-aggressive) bells and be ready to decelerate. Are you in a rush? Most of the peak trails look fairly wide (narrow bits 2m, much 3+m), though, and walkers probably won't be in a rush either, so it may be less conflicted in that way than some urban routes.



The high peak trail is plenty wide all the way to hurdlow, and even at weekends it's not really busy. The monsal gets way too busy at weekends, specially around hassop station - not good biking even if you just pootle along.


----------



## tallliman (30 Mar 2021)

Agree with much of the above, Tissington and High Peak are often busy but less so towards Parsley Hay. I wouldn't recommend riding down some of the inclines on the High Peak; a bit too rough and steep for me.

The Manifold Way is really beautiful but is quite narrow and meandering. Its not something you can ride quickly but I'd recommend it.


----------



## T4tomo (31 Mar 2021)

tallliman said:


> Agree with much of the above, Tissington and High Peak are often busy but less so towards Parsley Hay. I wouldn't recommend riding down some of the inclines on the High Peak; a bit too rough and steep for me.
> 
> The Manifold Way is really beautiful but is quite narrow and meandering. Its not something you can ride quickly but I'd recommend it.


Sounds good. Speed isn't vital, have all day to ride, coffee, ride, lunch, ride, beer, dinner!


----------



## matticus (31 Mar 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Sounds good. Speed isn't vital, have all day to* ride, coffee, ride, lunch, ride, beer, dinner*!


Google says it's only 8 miles long!


----------



## T4tomo (31 Mar 2021)

matticus said:


> Google says it's only 8 miles long!


Correct, however we are starting from wherever we are staying, riding to say start of manifold track on roads, then roads to top of Tissington trail and then back to accommodation. Still only about 35-40 miles.
Do I have your approval for a beer at the end now? 🍻😂


----------



## matticus (31 Mar 2021)

Have two!


----------



## Cirrus (31 Mar 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Correct, however we are starting from wherever we are staying, riding to say start of manifold track on roads, then roads to top of Tissington trail and then back to accommodation. Still only about 35-40 miles.
> Do I have your approval for a beer at the end now? 🍻😂


The Charles Cotton Hotel and the Devonshire Arms in Hartington are both decent places for a bite to eat and a pint (between the Manifold Track and TissingtonTrail)


----------



## T4tomo (31 Mar 2021)

Cirrus said:


> The Charles Cotton Hotel and the Devonshire Arms in Hartington are both decent places for a bite to eat and a pint (between the Manifold Track and TissingtonTrail)


 Hartington had been pencilled in as a potential lunch stop, with Hurdlow as an alternative if we are making decent time and want to add a few miles on, up there via road and back on the trail.


----------



## Low Gear Guy (31 Mar 2021)

Cirrus said:


> I found the section near the start of the High Peak, coming out of Cromford, was pretty steep, I was on the smallest ring of the triple on my hybrid and puffing like one of the old steam trains when I got to the top. The rest I found pretty much a pleasure to cycle, I really like the Tissington Trail and the Monsal as well, the Monsal has a few tunnels which are fun all have nice views.


The final descent to Cromford is quite steep. It was at this point in the ride I discovered that my brake disc pads were on their last legs and I had to follow the cyclists dismount recommendation. By that stage the brakes were unable to hold the bike while stationary.


----------



## tallliman (1 Apr 2021)

There are a few odd cafes (probably not marked on maps) on the Manifold Way which were quite cool (even if to get mobile reception involved paying for goods somewhere in the outer buildings!).

It was 50 miles for me to get to Waterhouses over one of the most brutal climbs I've ever done to the south of it. I don't know why it felt so brutal but it just kept going and going and going.


----------



## potsy (2 Apr 2021)

mjr said:


> Do all the tunnels have windows out, like those Italian balcony ones?


I've only walked the Monsal trail but I can imagine it being very busy, especially in the Spring/Summer.
The tunnels are a great feature though.


----------



## T4tomo (1 Jun 2021)

Had a great bank holiday weekend, with a Dovedale walk on the Friday, followed by cycling Saturday and Sunday linking up Manifold track, Tissington trail, High peak trail and Carsington Water. Despite the good weather and bank holiday, it wasn't actually all that crowded on the trails, you could cycle along relatively un-impeded. The most crowded bit was round Carsington water, which I'd probably give a miss and do on the shorter side, too many sharp corners and up & down dips on far side.

Routes on ride with GPS if anyone wants them.
We were on gravel bikes with 35mm rubber, but a hybrid on 28mm would cope fine, the Manifold is tarmac, the Tiss and High Peak are hard packed grit / gravel and reasonably smooth. The Miners Arms in Hopton do fabulous pizza's. Also has a fine Homity pie and beer from the farm shop in Hartington, eaten al Fresco between there and Hurdlow.

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/35352726

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/35352590


----------



## Mike_P (1 Jun 2021)

Low Gear Guy said:


> The final descent to Cromford is quite steep. It was at this point in the ride I discovered that my brake disc pads were on their last legs and I had to follow the cyclists dismount recommendation. By that stage the brakes were unable to hold the bike while stationary.


It's 1 in 9, or 16%, and was a cable worked incline when a railway


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Jun 2021)

Mike_P said:


> It's 1 in 9, or 16%, and was a cable worked incline when a railway



11% 😀


----------



## mjr (2 Jun 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> 11% 😀


12% because you never round slope down?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Jun 2021)

mjr said:


> 12% because you never round slope down?



How do you know the 1 in 9 isn’t already rounded up, in which case you wouldn’t want to round up again?


----------



## Mike_P (2 Jun 2021)

I was going to put 11% but googled a gradient conversion that said otherwise


----------



## nickyboy (2 Jun 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Hartington had been pencilled in as a potential lunch stop, with Hurdlow as an alternative if we are making decent time and want to add a few miles on, up there via road and back on the trail.


For future ref, we walked Parsley Hey to Hurdlow on Bank Holiday Monday and it was surprisingly quiet. Certainly no problem for the relatively few cyclists to go around walkers, particularly with a ding of the bell. We ate at the Royal Oak at Hurdlow which is excellent


----------



## mjr (31 Jan 2022)

To update this topic for 2022 with a report from last year: I did indeed ride the Water Rail Way Lincoln-Boston and it was as good as expected. There also seemed to be a new cycleway under construction alongside the road most of the way from it into Woodhall Spa.

I also rode the Dukeries trail from Fleggborough viaduct to Lincoln, which was pretty good, although gravel at the west end; the cycle route to Newark North Gate railway station from the south, which was pretty and scores points for arriving alongside the old platform, with the station fence now along the island between it and the East Coast Main Line; part of the Grantham Canal (beautiful, avoids hills, but medium-slow gravel); and part of the Rutland Water loop (surprisingly steep). Oh, and bits of roadside cycleway between places like Peakirk and Helpston and around Stamford which will feature on no-one's top rides list but got some miles covered more easily 

I really should use some of these dark evenings to finish the travelogue and post it.


----------

